# best glue for felt?



## disco_monkey79 (11 Feb 2013)

Hello,

I'm making a couple of trivets for a gift, and wanted to stick some felt ontthe back. Has anyone ever done this, and if so, can you recommend what glue works best?

I have some contact adhesive in the cupboard. However, I used this to stick the edging on my worktop, and in spite of following the destructions, it didn't adhere very well. Does the stuff go bad? I've had it a while (about 5 years), but only opened it for the first time to use on the worktop.

Thanks!


----------



## marcros (11 Feb 2013)

i used contact adhesive on suede/pig skin which worked fine. felt will be similar. I used the spray stuff from tool station, although next time I buy some i would go for one with a brush because i got it everywhere!

Hide glue or pva would also work.


----------



## JakeS (11 Feb 2013)

marcros":1ga0xwbd said:


> pva would also work.



I've used PVA every time I've stuck felt to anything (wood, card, other felt) and it's worked fine. Not even special fancy wood PVA - usually craft stuff. I have a hat made entirely from layers of stretched, laminated felt and that's just regular craft PVA glue that I think came from the Early Learning Centre a decade or so ago!

I'd expect it to be good for anything vaguely porous, but have problems sticking to non-porous things. Contact adhesive should be better for non-porous surfaces.


----------



## disco_monkey79 (11 Feb 2013)

Great, PVA it is then.

Thanks all


----------



## MARK.B. (11 Feb 2013)

Pva will do it,just be careful it does not bleed through the felt ( to much glue or poor quality felt usual culprits for this ),alternatively you could use a can of spray on adhesive.


----------



## mailee (11 Feb 2013)

Yes, I use PVA all the time for felt. Put on a thin coat and let it go tacky them press on the felt and trim. Works great. :wink:


----------



## deserter (12 Feb 2013)

Exactly as Mailee says, a year or so back I made a card table and after asking advice here. I followed what Mailee and I think it was Roger advised and it worked perfect, and what's more us still stick there now. 


~Nil carborundum illegitemi~


----------



## mn pete (12 Feb 2013)

There is a craft glue...I think it's called Tacky Craft glue. I've had good success with it, with no bleed through.


----------



## marcros (12 Feb 2013)

can you still get copydex glue- that would do the job?


----------



## JakeS (12 Feb 2013)

marcros":f75kh3qa said:


> can you still get copydex glue- that would do the job?



You can, but last time I tried it I really wasn't impressed. I don't know whether they changed the formulation or I just have nostalgic memories from my childhood or something!


----------

